# corsair 430v2 is good for me



## niz04 (Sep 5, 2012)

my config 
pro-intel core i5 3570k
ram-4x2 ddr3 1333mhz
mobo-asus p8b75-v
hdd-seagate 500gb 7200rpm
gpu-xfx radeon hd 6870
monitor-benq g2222hdl
spk-frontech 2.1
key&mice-logitech k200
dvdrw-asus 24x
add on card - tv tuner card,usb hub

due to b75 chipset not support gpu or cpu ocking so this psu will handle all component under full load

thankss


----------

